# Remington 700 tatictal 308



## 0440 (Dec 3, 2007)

my friend has a rem. 700 tactical in 308 cal,. it has a 3-9x52 scope and in ex. + condition. 26" bull barrel. He has about $900 into it and wondered if he should try to sell it for that amount ????? would that be about market value ????????


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I would check these two places to see what it might be going for.
http://www.gunbroker.com/ http://www.gunsamerica.com/


----------



## 0440 (Dec 3, 2007)

*rem 700*

thanks I'll do that.............


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

Seems a little high to me. What kind of scope is it?


----------



## GURU1911 (Nov 16, 2010)

General questions of relative value:

1. What is the brand name of the scope???
2. What is the brand name of the rings & bases????
3. Is the trigger group factory or an after-market brand such as "timney, shilen, basix, or jewell"
4. Is the firing pin assembly factory or after-market such as "tubb speedlock) ???
5. Has the barrel been "mag-na-ported"


----------

